# Epilogo al mio diario. - Lettera a Perla  -



## scrittore (14 Gennaio 2014)

Cara Perla,
Se sei arrivata a leggermi fino a qui, avrai capito che non tutte le storie hanno un lieto fine.
Il bene  non sempre trionfa e le persone buone che restano, alla fine devono arrangiarsi, trovare nuovi equilibri e andare avanti al meglio delle loro possibilità.
Tua Madre si è letteralmente sacrificata per me.
Lorenzo, dopo aver gestito tutti i capi di accusa, compreso quello di stupro, se l'è cavata con pochi mesi di prigione e una multa piuttosto salata. Tutto per colpa delle mia dipendenze dalle donne, da Giulia e dalle nostre perverse manie di giocare con le vite degli altri.
Ecco, questa è una di quelle storie.

Dopo l’incontro con Giulia tornai a casa.  Mi aprì Alessandra, le avevo chiesto di restare a prendersi cura di te.

Dopo la morte di tua madre le avevo chiesto di darmi una mano e lei accettò di aiutarmi di buon grado. 
Decisi di nominarla praticamente mio vice in azienda.
Fu lei infatti a mandare avanti da sola e senza aiuti la società quando  non ero presente perchè indagato, o perchè in ospedale o perchè ero  troppo stanco da poter pensare al lavoro.

 "Bentornato, come sono andati gli affari?" mi dice.
- Abbastanza bene. Ho concluso un ottimo affare. –
Ovviamente non accenno nulla dell'accordo tra me e tua nuova zia acquisita.

- Senti, domani vado io alla riunione alla Maxwell & Co. Devo definire un accordo importante con Giulia. Ti dispiace occuparti di Perla anche domani? -
"Figurati, lo sai che mi piace darti una mano. E poi lei è bravissima, non ha pianto per tutto il giorno. "

Forse ha fiutato l'opportunità e l'ha colta al volo. O forse, come capita spesso alle persone sentimentali, si è affezionata davvero e così ha deciso di seguire fino in fondo le sue emozioni.
Nessuno a parte lei può sapere la verità.

Quello che è certo è che Alessandra  è stata la persona più affidabile che potessi incontrare.
Il suo interesse verso di me oggi è sempre più evidente, non posso fare finta di niente anche se io ci provo sempre all'inizio a prendere le distanze...

"Ho solo timore che ..."
…ma  vengo interrotto da un bacio e come avrai capito non riesco molto facilmente ad allontanarmi da chi mi vuole stare così vicino.

- Non ti preoccupare, lo seguirò il tuo consiglio. Non mischierò il lavoro con la vita privata - mi dice sistemandomi il nodo della cravatta.

Chissà se andrà davvero cosi, penso mentre mi allontano da lei e vado a sbirciare dentro la tua culla in camera da letto.

Dentro di me tanti pensieri, contrastanti.
 Fino a quel giorno avevo sempre evitato di guardarti, di chiamarti per nome. Pensavo che Anna a modo suo, riuscì davvero  a compiere una sua vendetta personale, costringendomi a ricordare tutto attraverso di te.
Ma poi incrociai il tuo sguardo, i tuoi occhi azzurri puntati su di me.  
Mi regalasti un sorriso. Il sorriso innocente di una bambina che non c'entrava nulla col mio mondo fatto di pensieri dannati che offuscavano la mente. 
Sorrisi anche io, dopo tanto tempo.
Fu allora che decisi di scrivere questo diario. 
Te lo farò trovare un giorno, quando sarai grande e potrai capire da sola che razza di persona sono stato e cosa ha fatto tua madre per te.

Il giorno che lo leggerai conoscerai tutta la verità e potrai liberamente farne quello che riterrai più opportuno.

Ma fino ad allora mi prenderò cura di te, come voleva tua madre.
Proverò ad insegnarti quei valori che non mi appartengono. Lo farò  per differenza. Cercando ogni volta di farti capire come il mio esempio non debba mai essere seguito.

Lo farà anche Giulia e, spero, grazie anche all'aiuto di Alessandra  di farti crescere bene.
Mi auguro che tu diventi una persona migliore di me. Senza dipendenze o legami pericolosi per te e chi sceglierà di starti accanto, che non provi mai la noia che spinge gli uomini a compiere azioni deprecabili pur di sentirsi vivi.

Mi auguro che tu non faccia mai come me.
Con tutto l’amore che posso darti.

Marco, tuo padre.


----------

